# Holy Cow....Daren



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

I was just lookin' at some pictures and I came across a couple that Daren snuck in there of a guitar top he's makin'.

All I can say is......

*Nice ! ! ! ! !*

If I could figger it out I would have posted the pics...but I'm a computer dummby....I couldn't get them to post from the gallery..:wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash: 

Ya'll need to look at his gallery...The man's got great wood....:yes: :yes:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't know how to put the picture here either, just a link
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=165&limit=recent
I started that several months ago, then set it aside...I found out guitar making is an art form as much as a craft. I have steam bent the sides and built the finger board with curly walnut. As pretty as it is going to be, I have been told (and have no reason to doubt them) by experts it will sound like crap. Oh well, I am going to finish it some day and have it as decoration. I don't play guitar I just think they are pretty (made from cool wood), so I am not qualified to make a proper instrument. It's not like making a chair...I can set in it and see if it is going to work.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

Like this?













If you want to do the same thing right click a picture and select "Properties". This will give you some info about the picture as well as a link to it. Copy the link by highlighting it and pressing CTRL-C.

Then press the







button above the post box and paste the link into the feild that is given.


Does that make ANY sense at all? Sorry for the confusion. I'll see if there is an easier way for me to set this up.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

That's It....:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Man...isn't that wood just sick????:cool2: :tongue_smilie: :icon_cool: :brows: :detective: :thumbup1:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Nathan, made perfect sense to me. Steve, it's some curly red maple that had started to spalt. I was playing around to see if I got Nathans instructions right. This is the back... a picture with my camera phone (horrible quality, but the wife is outta town on business with the only digital camera in the house I can hook up to this computer, the rest hook up to her laptap..which of course she has too) I will put a better picture of the back some day, it's prettier than the front.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Jimminy Cricket! Who's the lucky picker Daren? You? Or is this a commission?


----------



## SawDustJack (Nov 6, 2006)

Yah I cked our Daren's stuff too :thumbsup:


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

That's pretty cool..:icon_cool:..I've always wanted to build a guitar. I've encased a lot of them in slabs and epoxy, but never built one. Even if that one don't sound too good...it's sure gonna be pretty :thumbsup: ....I'll have to see if I can find some guitar pics....:yes:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

The guitar is just a sparetime project for my own decoration. The neck is figured maple like the top and back, the sides and fret are figured walnut. The string tuner knobs are going to be figured maple too. I don't even play (I wish I knew how, I love guitar, just never took the time to learn)

Above is another picture of something I custom made for a guy. He was modifying his Fender Telecaster with different pick ups. It was a beautiful electric guitar... birdseye maple neck, black body and a cheap plastic pickguard. He mailed me the plastic one with marks on it how he need it changed and I made this one from some figured, spalted maple crotch and mailed the wooden one back. It looks awesome installed, totally changed the guitar for the better, but I can't find the pictures he sent me right now.

TexasTimbers here is link you may enjoy http://www.hedgeapple.com/index.shtml . Check out the hedgeapple chunkin contest http://www.hedgeballchuckin.com/ . They have air cannons, Trebuchet & Catapults... pretty funny stuff. It's not too far from the West side of Northern Central East Texas, there is still time to enter for next year.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daren I thought I had seen all the Osage related sites but the first one you posted was new to me. Thanks. 
You ought to hear about some of the stuff that goes on during the Bois D' Arc Festival every year in Commerce, Texas. Commerce is recognized as the Bois D' Arc capital of Texas, and so pretty much of the world in that case since the tree is prolific down here. 
It's a big college town and this is always just another reason for them to party hardy of course. It gets crazy. :cowboy:


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

Daren said:


> The guitar is just a sparetime project for my own decoration. The neck is figured maple like the top and back, the sides and fret are figured walnut. The string tuner knobs are going to be figured maple too. I don't even play (I wish I knew how, I love guitar, just never took the time to learn)
> 
> Above is another picture of something I custom made for a guy. He was modifying his Fender Telecaster with different pick ups. It was a beautiful electric guitar... birdseye maple neck, black body and a cheap plastic pickguard. He mailed me the plastic one with marks on it how he need it changed and I made this one from some figured, spalted maple crotch and mailed the wooden one back. It looks awesome installed, totally changed the guitar for the better, but I can't find the pictures he sent me right now.
> 
> TexasTimbers here is link you may enjoy http://www.hedgeapple.com/index.shtml . Check out the hedgeapple chunkin contest http://www.hedgeballchuckin.com/ . They have air cannons, Trebuchet & Catapults... pretty funny stuff. It's not too far from the West side of Northern Central East Texas, there is still time to enter for next year.


I know a lot of guitar players that would kill for a custom pickguard like that.....you could make some pretty good money there. As far as the guitar you are building....go to http://stewmac.com for info and materials on scale length, fret scales and the like.....looks like a fine piece of wood!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

jpw23 said:


> I know a lot of guitar players that would kill for a custom pickguard like that.....you could make some pretty good money there.


My old computer crashed that had the picture of it installed he e-mailed me, it was killer though. Send them this link http://nelsonwoodworks.biz/pb/wp_604b2254/wp_604b2254.html?0.7706492817244975
I have made a couple more since then, I just don't put duplicate projects on my website. Tell them to give me a holler, this is not just a hobby for me , I'm trying to make a buck or two when I can.:laughing:


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

Daren said:


> My old computer crashed that had the picture of it installed he e-mailed me, it was killer though. Send them this link http://nelsonwoodworks.biz/pb/wp_604b2254/wp_604b2254.html?0.7706492817244975
> I have made a couple more since then, I just don't put duplicate projects on my website. Tell them to give me a holler, this is not just a hobby for me , I'm trying to make a buck or two when I can.:laughing:


Really enjoyed your Web Site, Daren.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Plowboy, your buddy Rick from Illinois gave me a holler. I think I am letting him rip me off for a truckload of pecan/cherry/mulberry bbq wood. I told him $75 for all we could jam in the back of his blazer :laughing:. I don't know how that works $ wise in the BBQ world, but it ain't too much more than a guy gets for mixed hardwood firewood. And this is all sorted just what he wants, he better have a couple bottles of sauce/rub in hand. That oughta keep him in wood for a couple weeks, it'll put a pretty good dent in my stash though :huh:


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

Daren said:


> Plowboy, your buddy Rick from Illinois gave me a holler. I think I am letting him rip me off for a truckload of pecan/cherry/mulberry bbq wood. I told him $75 for all we could jam in the back of his blazer :laughing:. I don't know how that works $ wise in the BBQ world, but it ain't too much more than a guy gets for mixed hardwood firewood. And this is all sorted just what he wants, he better have a couple bottles of sauce/rub in hand. That oughta keep him in wood for a couple weeks, it'll put a pretty good dent in my stash though :huh:


If its about the same as hardwood firewood, then its probably fine on his end. If he doesn't come with something in hand, I certainly will. :thumbsup: 

Thought I'd get the two of you together for mutual benefit. Hope it was.


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

Daren, I assume you are giving him just scraps and wood you'd burn yourself. Don't give him anything you'd use for projects. I sure wouldn't. My burning wood is truly scrap wood. Anthing I could use for scroll work, I hold on to.

I'm not sure from your post if you are comfortable with this or not. Hope you aren't doing something you regret. That would make me feel terrible. Again, just wanted to see if two guys could find some mutual benefit in being connected with each other.


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

Daren said:


> My old computer crashed that had the picture of it installed he e-mailed me, it was killer though. Send them this link http://nelsonwoodworks.biz/pb/wp_604b2254/wp_604b2254.html?0.7706492817244975
> I have made a couple more since then, I just don't put duplicate projects on my website. Tell them to give me a holler, this is not just a hobby for me , I'm trying to make a buck or two when I can.:laughing:


Go to http://homerecording.com/bbs
Post a pick of your pickguards in the sales forum there....you do have to register first....tell em I sent you:thumbsup:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Plowboy said:


> Daren, I assume you are giving him just scraps and wood you'd burn yourself. Don't give him anything you'd use for projects. .


Yea, that is the deal. Just mill scraps and stuff I have bucked off the end of a sawlog (the last few inches when they lay and dry out and crack). I save wood like cherry and the other stuff I mentioned to use to heat the shop/BBQ myself...I would much rather it go to a guy who can use it for cooking than someone who is just going to use it for firewood. $ is not the object one way or the other, but why let it go up the chimney if a guy can use it for wood cooking. I am a cooker/ eater myself (just look at my profile picture, that is 6" 3" 210 lbs of carnivor right there brother :laughing

I was just being silly when I was acting like he was ripping me off on the deal. I will be glad to meet him, hope he gets good use out of the wood. I have sold wood to people and 3 years later, there it lays rotting in a pile. Whatever, it was their wood once they hauled it off. I don't figure this guy will let it go to waste.

jpw23, I will check that link out here in abit, thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

jpw23 said:


> Go to http://homerecording.com/bbs
> Post a pick of your pickguards in the sales forum there....you do have to register first....tell em I sent you:thumbsup:


I registered, just waiting for my e-mail to "join the club", great link (TONS of potential customers/buddies alot of discussion about my type of music, I tried 10 different user names from RUSH songs...all taken) . That is why this forum is growing on me, not 3000 like minded people-what fun is that. Step out of the status quo and get a spanking or worse. I am in the wood business, but have 100 different interests. In the last few days here I have met a few guys with similar passions cooking, eating, music (and not guys trying to shove country music down my throat, not that there is no merit in that genre, but jeez there is so much more out there) 

The more members we get the better this is going to be for all of us. We can all have our own opinions on tools, business, techniques... assimilate them all and make your own choice on who's advice is best for you (or combination of members). That is what a "discussion" forum is all about.

OOPS, a little rant there. Sorry new members, some of the seniors know what set me off.

*I came back and edited this post, I was tired and grouchy last night. But I was just sore about one time on an other forum I expressed my opinions about music and got called bad names. I shouldn't have brought it up here, but no taking it back now


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

Daren said:


> Yea, that is the deal. Just mill scraps and stuff I have bucked off the end of a sawlog (the last few inches when they lay and dry out and crack). I save wood like cherry and the other stuff I mentioned to use to heat the shop/BBQ myself...I would much rather it go to a guy who can use it for cooking than someone who is just going to use it for firewood. $ is not the object one way or the other, but why let it go up the chimney if a guy can use it for wood cooking. I am a cooker/ eater myself (just look at my profile picture, that is 6" 3" 210 lbs of carnivor right there brother :laughing
> 
> I was just being silly when I was acting like he was ripping me off on the deal. I will be glad to meet him, hope he gets good use out of the wood. I have sold wood to people and 3 years later, there it lays rotting in a pile. Whatever, it was their wood once they hauled it off. I don't figure this guy will let it go to waste.
> 
> jpw23, I will check that link out here in abit, thanks.:thumbsup:


Good. That's kinda what I thought, but don't know all the personalities here yet.

Jay sells sauce like me. Except he makes his own sauce. I'm a reseller. Check out his site, too. Some off the beaten path flavors.


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

Daren said:


> I registered, just waiting for my e-mail to "join the club", great link (TONS of potential customers/buddies alot of discussion about my type of music, I tried 10 different user names from RUSH songs...all taken) . That is why this forum is growing on me, not 3000 like minded people-what fun is that. Step out of the status quo and get a spanking or worse. I am in the wood business, but have 100 different interests. In the last few days here I have met a few guys with similar passions cooking, eating, music (and not guys trying to shove country music down my throat, not that there is no merit in that genre, but jeez there is so much more out there)
> 
> The more members we get the better this is going to be for all of us. We can all have our own opinions on tools, business, techniques... assimilate them all and make your own choice on who's advice is best for you (or combination of members). That is what a "discussion" forum is all about.
> 
> OOPS, little rant there. Sorry new members, some of the seniors know what set me off.


The BBQ world is the same way. Many people want to convert you to their way of cooking. As you travel the country, especially the South, BBQ varies from region to region. Kinda like most music lovers like me, you can appreciate it all.

Oh Jay, I never told you that I play a little bass guitar. Mostly, I'm a singer, though.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

jpw23 said:


> Go to http://homerecording.com/bbs
> Post a pick of your pickguards in the sales forum there....you do have to register first....tell em I sent you:thumbsup:


They have not let me in yet, those admins must be busy. Wonder if they would like pick guards made out of this kinda stuff ? I was just doing some experiments with color.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=294&cat=500


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

*I know Daren will like this*

About a year ago, I rolled a big rock maple onto the saw. It was odd shaped, it had grown on the side of a hill and the side of the tree facing the upside had grown a thick root flange near the base of the tree. Probably the tree's effort to not tip over. Anyway, I sawed the flange and it had some beautiful curl inside. I made the blanks in the pics at 5/4. A furniture builder I supply has a nice small bandsaw that only takes a 1/16" kerf. He said I could use it. I think I'm going to bring these down to just over 1/4", that should allow me 3 cuts per blank. My daughter told me a jewlery box would look really nice in this stuff. Then the wife popped in her 2 cents and said she would like one too. I might try either a spalted top or maybe some cherry burl. The lower pics are some of a practice piece that I topcoated to see what it would look like--


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh man that is nice JP. Nice.

Daren Rush fan and ORDSATP (Old Retired Drummer Still Able To Play) here. 

I play my sterring wheel going down the road. i have trashed all the controls on it. 

Yeah i know. Dangerous.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

JP, cool stuff, we both like the funky wood. I hope to have some burl pictures here soon myself :yes: Wish me luck. I checked out your gallery, that log loader looks like the ticket for sure. I would just drive around in that all the time. "Sugar I know we are going to the movies, but there could be a log in the ditch between here and there" 

Kevin, I always use my real name in any forum, but there is like 30,000 members over there and Daren was already taken (which I am still not one of... after several failed attempts at a username I registered, but no word back yet) the name "Tom Sawyer" of all was not taken (I had tried obscure things like By-Tor, even it was taken- lots of Rush fans over there I guess). Being a drummer, it is not hard be a Rush fan. That Neil Peart is no slouch on the kit :thumbsup:, he is right up there as one of the best in my opinion. I have no musical talent myself, but have great appreciation for it. I do play air guitar and air drums though, and have a funny story about one jam session.

My "wood shop" is my garage and the overhead door faces the alley. Across the alley I can look into my neighbors kitchen window and he can of course see in my shop. One day a was setting at the little lathe on a stool working and a song came on (don't remember which one) and I felt compelled to stop working and jam out. I had 2 lathe tools in my hands as drum sticks and was flailing away, the drummer used double bases so of course I was furiously pumping my feet too (I had head phones on, someone driving by could have mistaken my actions as a seizure...I was really getting after it) Anyway I looked up and my neighbor had been standing at his kitchen sink washing dishes and watching. When I saw him he grabbed a couple spoons and did a little "drum roll" laughing and walked away from the window.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

:laughing::laughing::laughing: That's a great story!I can picture it! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

JP...That's awesome.....I'm glad I got to meet you guys...I thought I was the only one with ugly wood disease...:huh: :huh: 


Daren....Those are priceless moments...aren't they....:rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

Daren said:


> They have not let me in yet, those admins must be busy. Wonder if they would like pick guards made out of this kinda stuff ? I was just doing some experiments with color.
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=294&cat=500


man....you can sell guitars players anything....I know!!! Thats some good lookin' wood and colors.....just a thought...buy some different pickguards(strat, tele, les paul) for templates and make a small fortune.:thumbsup:


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

I may need to do a tracing of the pickguard on my Ibanez and get you to make one of those for me:thumbsup:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

jpw23 said:


> buy some different pickguards(strat, tele, les paul) for templates and make a small fortune.:thumbsup:


I would spend a small fortune on the templates :laughing:. And not all of the makers kept it"in house" (imported parts) , some of the holes are not in the same place. I know guitar guys, they are always fiddlng with the pick ups. That is why they need custom pick guards. They add a humbucker (etc.) and the old plastic one don't work. I could "stock" replacement guards, but they sell them everywhere. I am looking to get into the 'custom" market, not as much $ for my labor but whatever.


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

What would you charge for a custom pickguard?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

jpw23 said:


> What would you charge for a custom pickguard?


Depends. One like than little Telecaster was pretty easy I got $40 for it. Les Pauls are small too. Something like a Stratocaster is tons more work, it covers the whole guitar top and all the switches and pickups are in the guard that is alot of cutting out. I would just have to price them like I do anything custom, look at it and quote it. I am not pricing anything in an open forum though.


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

I understand about the forum pricing......I'll post a pic and you can tell more about it.


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

Daren said:


> They have not let me in yet, those admins must be busy. Wonder if they would like pick guards made out of this kinda stuff ? I was just doing some experiments with color.
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=294&cat=500


Daren...I just found out that something is wrong with the e-mail notification on the recording bbs....if you want I can put up a thread with a link to your website.


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

here's a pic of my Ibanez......pm me if it looks like something you would want to tackle.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

jpw23 said:


> Daren...I just found out that something is wrong with the e-mail notification on the recording bbs....if you want I can put up a thread with a link to your website.


I have tried every couple days to log on, nothing. If you want to mention me over there until they get lined out, that's cool with me. I think that ax of yours would look wicked with a curly maple pickguard, I could make one for sure. I'll P.M. you. Or hit my website below here and my e-mail address is there too.


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

Daren said:


> I have tried every couple days to log on, nothing. If you want to mention me over there until they get lined out, that's cool with me. I think that ax of yours would look wicked with a curly maple pickguard, I could make one for sure. I'll P.M. you. Or hit my website below here and my e-mail address is there too.


I posted a link to your website on the recording site.....we'll see what happens.


----------

